# ***BAD NEWS***



## MR MIAGGI (Jun 5, 2003)

See link hope this dont effect anybody on here like it has me 

http://skylineowners.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8116&page=1&pp=15


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

I lost an R32 GTR which i was importing myself.

Alex B


----------



## Livelee (May 11, 2003)

http://breaking.tcm.ie/2004/05/23/story148912.html


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Jesus!! Sorry to hear about that! I actually saw it on the news...think the boat was also carrying a few 1000s new Hyundais. 

I hope you both get your money back!


----------



## lucy (Dec 9, 2003)

Gutted for you guys and for everyone else that had cars on this boat.


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

DCD said:


> Jesus!! Sorry to hear about that! I actually saw it on the news...think the boat was also carrying a few 1000s new Hyundais.


So its not all bad news then    
In all seriousness am so sorry to hear you guys are losing such a collection of motors
Havin been in this position with insurers and business this is the sort of thing that can test a businesses financial setup!!!
Hope you all come out unscathed :smokin:


----------



## babz_audio (Apr 12, 2004)

i have got an r32 gtr coming over, all i know is that its on the ship and not sure of the name or anything. will have to wait until midnight so i can ring japan and ask...got me screwing now, im supposed to be revising for my last exam tomorrow and now theres only one thing on my mind...Skyline


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I got this from the british press so I cannot vouch for it's accuracy...

...The Ship was called MV Hyundai 105. It was carrying approx 4000 cars (mostly new Hyundais) when it collided with an oil tanker. Crew were unharmed but there is a 150ft by 60ft gash in the hull. The oil tanker was towed to port.

Hopefully nobody has lost thier Skyline


----------



## MR MIAGGI (Jun 5, 2003)

Yep it was Hyundai 105 left yokahama on 30th of April due to dock on 10th of June in Southampton 

Am GUTTED


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

Just to pour more salt in the wounds, this headline was taken from tradewinds.no (a shipping newspaper):

Sunken car carrier has low value
Norwegian Hull Club faces little threat from loss of third vehicle carrier in less than two years. 

Three carriers in two years   !!!!!   
May be low value for them, but for most of the poor people who lost theirs Skylines it was everything else but of low value. And to make it worse, if the cars where not properly insured the standard maritime insuranceregulation says that compensation will be paid by the weight......

Here is the homepage of the Carrier Company. Maybe it can be of some help for someone here: http://www.eukor.com/index.jsp
Gives some information regarding the third ship loss in two years time. (How do they operate theirs ships...)


----------



## babz_audio (Apr 12, 2004)

I am pretty sure that my r32 gtr is in the ocean somewhere...

anyone wanna help me swim down and get it?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Closer than I'd like - my R33 GTR was due to go on that boat but didn't make it, I was a bit ticked off at the time, but am now thinking how lucky I am...  

Importer not so happy, he had two turbo MR2s on that boat he thinks.
T


----------



## Hayes_666 (Feb 9, 2004)

I had a skyline gts25t r33 on that boat it was a road going track car so had loads of toys now the fishes have the toys now       
Cheers
Nathan


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Im really sorry to hear about the skylines that whent down with the ro ro...I just hope the importers insured them for you. If not the amount of compensation is usually capped to about $2-3000 per vehicle. Yr best bet is to go to an average adjuster to sort out a claim for you and maybe get a bit more money.

Cheers

Gerry


----------



## babz_audio (Apr 12, 2004)

good news...

my r32 gtr was on the other ship that left on the same date (10th may), the ship mine is on is heading for newcastle so it is still alive :smokin: 

still feel sorry for all that lost cars


----------



## yellow devil (Mar 9, 2004)

sorry to hear about that folks, lets hope you get your money back


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I spoke to an insurance guy whose company is dealing with this sinking.
He said 4,000 cars were on the boat, 3,000 of them were brand new Hyundai and Kia cars (no great loss then!)  

However, 1,000 were second-hand imports for companies and individuals...that's right guys up to 1,000 skylines, Evos, Supras, MR2s etc. at the bottom of the ocean...  

T


----------

